# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Just joined

## Kudos

Hi all

I literally just joined and would like to say "Hi" to everyone.
I finally decided it was time to talk with others who are interested in Emergency Preparedness and Survival Techniques. I also until recently used to run an online Radio Show which often covered these topics.

Anyway, it will be good to talk with others who share the same views in these strange times.

I have been learning and studying aspects of Survival for many years and hope I can share some techniques and skills I have learned. i am also an avid do-it-yourselfer and enjoy developing new skills.

So, I hope I can bring something useful and helpful to the table and I enjoy writing short articles (How tos) so just maybe I will have some worthwhile contributions to make.

Best wishes to all (in these uncertain times)

Kudos

----------


## 1stimestar

Welcome from Alaska.  Hope you stick around.

----------


## Kudos

Thanks for the welcome. Darn it's Cold Here but living in Alaska means you instantly earned my respect x100
You are living the Alaskan Dream my friend but I truly do not know if I could do it so Hats off to you.

----------

